# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Η Ιστορία των Πλοίων της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ακτοπλοΐας - Historical Greek and Foreign Ferries > 1945-1970 >  Έσπερος [Esperos, Empire Wansbeck, Linz]

## Leo

Αρκετά χρονάκια πίσω ήταν μιά ποστάλα που την θυμάμαι να περνάει νότια της Σύρου για τα Δωδεκάνησα. Ξέρει, θυμάται κανείς κάτι? Υπάρχει φψτογραφικό υλικό?

----------


## nautikos

Λογικα θα μιλας για τον *Εσπερο* του _Καβουνιδη_. Προκειται για το πρωην *Linz*, *Empire Wansbeck*, το οποιο ναυπηγηθηκε το *1943* και το *1961* πουληθηκε στον _Καβουνιδη_ μετονομαζομενο σε *Εσπερος*.


SS *Empire Wansbeck*


M/V *Εσπερος*

----------


## Leo

Ευχαριστώ ναυτικέ... Αυτό ακριβώς εννούσα. Όμορφη η έγχρωμη carte postale.. :Surprised:

----------


## esperos

Σας  ευχαριστώ  που  με  θυμηθήκατε.

----------


## Leo

Να σου πω την αλήθεια φίλε esperos, το nick name που χρησιμοποιείς μου θύσιμε αυτό το πλοίο, άρα μάλλον εγώ θα πω ευχαριστώ  :Smile:

----------


## Apostolos

Και μία απο το αρχείο μου...Esperos1.jpg

Το πλοίο πρέπει να έκανε και Χίο Μυτιλήνη...

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Nα μιλησει το ομονυμο μελος!

----------


## esperos

Αφιερωμένο  στον  φίλο  Λεό  αλλά  και  στους  παλαιότερους  για  να  το  θυμιθούν  και  στους  νεώτερους  για  να  το  μάθουν.

Δ/Π  ΕΣΠΕΡΟΣ

Ήταν  παιδί  του  πολέμου  αφού  η  ναυπήγηση  του  ξεκίνησε  το  1940  στο  Γερμανικό τότε  ναυπηγείο  Danziger  Werft  για  να  τελειώσει  το  1943  στο  Δανικό  ναυπηγείο  Odense  Staalskibs.  Πλοιοκτήτρια  εταιρεία  του  η  Γερμανική  Norddeutscher  Lloyd  και  ο  τύπος  του  φορτηγό  φρουτάδικο.  Το  όνομα  του  LINZ  και  τα  κύρια  χαρακτηριστικά  του  3508  κόροι  ολικής  χωρητικότητας,  μήκος  102.55 μέτρα,  πλάτος  13.92  μέτρα  και  βύθισμα  5.49  μέτρα.  Μονοπρόπελο  με  μια  μηχανή  ντήζελ  μάρκας  ΜΑΝ  3950  ίππων  και  μια  ταχύτητα  γύρω  στα  15  μίλια.
Τα  δύο  πρώτα  χρόνια  της  ζωής  του  τα  πέρασε  υπηρετώταντας  την  μητέρα  πατρίδα  του  ως  ναρκοθέτις,  μέχρι  τον  Μάϊο  του  1945  που  αιχμαλωτίστηκε  στο  Κίελο  από  τις  συμμαχικές  δυνάμεις  και  πέρασε  κάτω  Βρετανικό  έλεγχο.  Μετονομάστηκε  σε  EMPIRE  WANSBECK  και  τέθηκε  στην  υπηρεσία  του  Βρετανικού  υπουργείου  μεταφορών  για  να  εξυπηρετήσει  ανάγκες  του  πολέμου. Πράγματι  χρησιμοποιήθηκε  σαν  οπλιταγωγό  σε  ταξίδια  μεταξύ  Αγγλίας  και  Ολλανδίας  στην  γραμμή  Harwich - Hook of  Holland  με  διαχειρίστρια  εταιρεία  του  την  Βρετανική  Ellerman  Wilson  Line,  από  το  1948  μέχρι  το  τέλος  του  1962,  οπότε  και  βγήκε  προς  πώληση  με  αποτέλεσμα  να  κατηφορίσει  προς  Ελλάδα  αγορασμένο  από την  εταιρεία  Καβουνίδου  και  να  πάρει  το  όνοαμα  ΕΣΠΕΡΟΣ. Το  1963  έγιναν  οι  πρώτες  εργασίες  προσαρμογής  του  που  μεταξύ  των  άλλων  περιελάμβαναν  την  διαμόρφωση  στο  πρυμνιό  του  μέρος  ενός  γκαράζ  για  60  ΙΧ  αυτοκίνητα  με  πλευρικές  μπουκαπόρτες. Οι  εργασίες  που  έγιναν  είχαν  σαν  αποτέλεσμα  την  αύξηση  της  ολικής  χωρητικότητας  του  που  έγινε  3974 κόροι  ενώ  η  μεταφορική  του  ικανότητα  ήταν  1200  περίπου  επιβάτες.  Ανέλαβε  υπηρεσία  τον  Ιανουάριο  του  1964  στην  ακτοπλοΐα  τότε  που  το  πρωτοείδα  και  εγώ,  εκτελώντας  δρομολόγια  προς  Δωδεκάνησα.  Την  εποχή  εκείνη  πρέπει  να  ήταν  κατά  την  γνώμη  μου  το  μεγαλύτερο  και  καλύτερο  ακτοπλοϊκό.  Το  δρομολόγιο  όμως  με  το  οποίο  καθιερώθηκε  ήταν  το  εβδομαδιαίο Βενετία - Κέρκυρα - Πειραιάς - Κάλυμνος - Ρόδος  ένα  είδος  κρουαζιέρας.  Αργότερα  ξέπεσε  σε  ένα  δρομολόγιο  από  Καβάλα  μέχρι  Ρόδο  με  ενδιάμεσους  σταθμούς  και  σε  άλλα  νησιά.  Ένα  από  αυτά  τα  ταξίδια  του  στάθηκε  μοιραίο  για  να  έλθει  το  τέλος  του,  όταν  έξω  από  την  Κω  προσάραξε  σε  αβαθή,  οπότε  μετά  την  ανέλκυση  του  παροπλίστηκε  στην  Κυνόσουρα  για  αρκετό  χρονικό  διάστημα,  μέχρι  τις  14  Μαρτίου  1980  που  ανεχώρησε  ρυμουλκούμενο  από  το  Ρ/Κ  Βερνίκος  Δημήτριος,  με  προορισμό  την  Ισπανική  πόλη  Gandia  όπου  το  περίμεναν  οι  Ισπανοί  διαλυτές  του.

----------


## Leo

Οφείλω να σε ευχαριστήσω θερμά Έσπερε, για τισ πληροφορίες ποθ μασ εδωσες εδώ για τον Έσπερο.

----------


## esperos

Για τον φίλο Λεό που το έβλεπε να περνάει ανοικτά της Σύρου.
Εδώ στην πρώτη εκδοχή, μετά το πλωριό κατάρτι πήγε πάνω από την γέφυρα και στην συνέχεια προστέθηκε το ''καπέλλο'' στην τσιμινιέρα.

esperos.jpg

----------


## nautikos

Πολυ ωραια η φωτο. Οταν βλεπω τη γεφυρα του, μου ερχεται στο νου αμεσως η εικονα του *Αργοναυτη* της _Ηπειρωτικης_.

----------


## Leo

> Για τον φίλο Λεό που το έβλεπε να περνάει ανοικτά της Σύρου.
> Εδώ στην πρώτη εκδοχή, μετά το πλωριό κατάρτι πήγε πάνω από την γέφυρα και στην συνέχεια προστέθηκε το ''καπέλλο'' στην τσιμινιέρα.


Ετσι κι αλλιώς φίλε μου esperos, σ' ευχαριστώ γιατί αυτό που με εντυπωσίαζε ήταν η (άγαρμπη) πλωράκλα. Ακόμη να σου πώ ότι δεν έιχα δεί ποτέ αυτή την έκδοση με την γέφυρα (περιστεριώνα) της εποχής του.

----------


## polykas

Λιμάνι Τήνου.15 Αυγούστου.Αφιερωμένη στον *esperos.*

Aρχείο αγνώστου.






2.jpg

----------


## sea_serenade

Esperos, κάτι έχω για σένα.....

Esperos.jpg

Πηγή: http://www.timetableimages.com/maritime/

----------


## esperos

Sea  Serenade,  σε  ευχαριστώ.  Το  είχα  ήδη  ανακαλύψει  πριν  κάποιους  μήνες  το  σχετικό  αλλά  πρέπει  να  σου  πω  ότι  μια  τέτοια  γραμμή  μάλλον  έμεινε  στα  χαρτιά  και  δεν  έγινε  πράξη.

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Μια όμορφη φωτογραφία από το βιβλίο *"Mediterranean Shipping"* του *Laurence Dunn* (Εκδόσεις: Carmania Press).
Το *"Έσπερος"* του *Καβουνίδη.*

Η λεζάντα του βιβλίου αναφέρει:
"Το "Έσπερος" (1939-43/3964) αποκτήθηκε από τον Καβουνίδη το 1962.
Προηγούμενα υπήρξε το οπλιταγωγό Empire Wansbeck.
Πριν από το 1945 είχε χρησιμοποιθεί από του γερμανούς ως ναρκοθέτις (troopship).
Παρόλες αυτές τις χρήσεις, ο αρχικός του πρρορισμός ήταν να γίνει φρουτάδικο για την Norddeutscher Lloyd.
Ξεκίνησε την καριέρα του για τον Καβουνίδη στη γραμμή Βενετία-Πειραιάς-Ρόδος ταξιδεύοντας με ταχύτητα 15 κόμβων.
Η μετασκευή του ήταν μεγάλη.
Διαλύθηκε το 1981." 

Αφιερωμένη εξαιρετικά στον καλό φίλο Έσπερο.

Το Έσπερος του Καβουνίδη.jpg

----------


## Haddock

Μιας και θυμηθήκαμε το σκαρί, το πρακτορείο του Ιωάννη Ξύδη έχει αναρτήσει την ίδια φωτογραφία σε ποιο καθαρή και *χορταστική ανάλυση*.

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Δεν είναι η ίδια φωτογραφία.
Νομίζω ότι στην παραπάνω έχει προστεθεί το "καπέλο" στο φουγάρο.

----------


## Haddock

Roi, ίσως δεν το διατύπωσα σωστά, και έχεις δίκιο, αλλά αναφερόμουν σε *αυτή* τη δημοσίευση του esperos. Η φωτογραφία που ανάρτησες δεν έχει καμία σχέση με το *σύνδεσμο* που παρέθεσα.

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Μια ιστορική φωτογραφία από τον Πειραιά πριν από το 1968.

Το κτίριο-σύμβολο της πόλης.
Το *Παλαιό Δημαρχείο (Ρολόϊ).*
Κατεδαφίστηκε το *1968* από τον Δήμαρχo του Πειραιά, κύριο Σκυλίτση.
Κατά τη διάρκεια της επταετίας....

Το *"'Εσπερος"* του Καβουνίδη.
Ο Πειραιάς γεμάτος από καράβια.
Ανάμεσά τους και ένα πλοίο της πάλαι ποτέ Σοβιετικής Ένωσης.

Συμβολική φωτογραφία από ένα φυλλάδιο του Δήμου Πειραιά για το 
Ιστορικό Αρχείο

Ο τίτλος του φυλλαδίου είναι
*"ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑΣ - Οδοιπορικό στην αρχαία και τη νεότερη ιστορία της πόλης",* γραμμένο από την Ελένη Αναγνωστοπούλου και την Ευαγγελία Μπαφούνη.

Ας προσέξουμε τον πλαίνό καταπέλτη.

Αφιερωμένο εξαιρετικά.

Το Έσπερος στον Πειραιά .jpg

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

To Ρωσικο, πρεπει να ειναι το BASHKIRIYA (Μikhail Kalinin class). Στο βαθος, διακρινεται το ΑΘΗΝΑΙ/ ΑΚΡΟΠΟΛΙΣ, και το MOUNT OLYMPOS (Tο αδελφο ΠΟΣΕΙΔΩΝ δουλεψε ποτε?). Τις αλλες πλωρες, δεν μπορω να τις αναγνωρισω...

----------


## Ellinis

Noμίζω πως το ΠΟΣΕΙΔΩΝ δεν ταξίδεψε ποτέ. Έχω μια φωτογραφία που φαίνεται ένα από τα 2 αδελφάκια δεμένο στο Πέραμα και θα την ανεβάσω σύντομα. Ίσως να ήταν αυτό.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

An *Esperos* schedule on December 18, 1965

Δρομολογια του *Εσπερου* την εβδομαδα της 18ης Δεκεμβριου 1965. Δυο ταξιδια στα Δωδεκανησα...  Αλλα το τριτο ειναι ενα πολυ παραξενο δρομολογιο!  Πειραιευς, Ηρακλειο, Σητεια!!!!

19551218 Kavounides.jpg

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Και τώρα φίλοι μου έχουμε τη χαρά να σας παρουσιάσουμε κάτι πολύ σπουδαίο.

Ο *Θεόφιλος Τσομπανίκος,* μηχανικός για 25 ολόκληρα χρόνια στην εταιρεία των αδελφών *Καβουνίδη,* θυμάται τα πλοία, τις μετασκευές, τις δυσκολίες,  τις εμπειρίες, τους Καβουνίδηδες, τους συναδέλφους, τους συνεργάτες που είχε σε όλα αυτά τα εικοσιπέντε χρόνια.

Οφείλουμε ένα τεράστιο ευχαριστώ τόσο στον* Θεόφιλο Τσομπανίκο,*  όσο και στον καλό μας φίλο, τον ναυπηγό *Κωνσταντίνο Φιλίππου,* ο οποίος μας έφερε σε επαφή και κανόνισε τη συνάντηση.

 *Θεόφιλος Τσομπανίκος και Κωνσταντίνος Φιλίππου 
- δύο θρύλοι της ναυτιλίας μας* 
στο καφενείο του Ελευθερουδάκη.
 
Νομίζω ότι αξίζει να διαβάσουμε όλα όσα ακούστηκαν σ' αυτήν την όμορφη συνάντηση.
Η απομαγνητοφώνηση έχει, ήδη, ξεκινήσει.

Ο *Θεόφιλος Τσομπανίκος* κατάγεται από την *Νέα Αρτάκη* της Χαλκίδας με γονείς πρόσφυγες από την *παλιά Αρτάκη* που ήταν στην *Κύζικο* της Προποντίδας.

Τον *Φεβρουάριο του 1962* ήταν έτοιμος για ένα ταξίδι που θα κρατούσε συνολικά 20 ημέρες.
Μάλιστα θα πληρωνόταν για έναν μήνα, μιας και η διάρκεια της σύμβασης δεν μπορούσε να είναι μικρότερη από έναν μήνα. 
Τελικά, έμεινε λίγο παραπάνω όπως θα δούμε στη συνέχεια.

Ο *Θεόφιλος Τσομπανίκος* αφηγείται: 
_"Ξεκινήσαμε στις 15 Φεβρουαρίου 1962 να πάμε να πάρουμε τον «Έσπερο» από το Harwich της Αγγλίας. Τότε ταξίδευα ως δεύτερος μηχανικός με δίπλωμα τρίτου. 
  Ξεκίνησα με σκοπό να μείνω είκοσι μέρες.
  Τελικά έμεινα 6,5 χρόνια στον «Έσπερο» και είκοσι πέντε συνολικά στον Καβουνίδη. Στο «Έσπερο>» έμεινα μέχρι το 1969 και στον Καβουνίδη μέχρι το 1984 που πήρα σύνταξη.

  Από την εταιρεία μας είπαν να πάμε να πάρουμε το καράβι και να το φέρουμε εδώ.
  Το ταξίδι θα διαρκούσε 15-20 ημέρες και θα πληρωνόμουν για ένα μήνα (η σύμβαση που υπογραφόταν είχε διάρκεια το λιγότερο ένα μήνα). 
  Μας είπαν ότι υπάρχει μια πιθανότητα γυρίζοντας από την Αγγλία να περάσουμε από την Ταγγέρη, να φορτώσουμε επιβάτες και να τους πάμε στην Νεάπολη της Ιταλίας και μετά να γυρίσουμε εδώ. Και θα πληρωνόμουν παραπάνω αν καθόμουν παραπάνω.
  Τελικά κάναμε εννέα ταξίδια.
  Τα ταξίδια ήταν Ταγγέρη-Νεάπολη και Καζαμπλάνκα-Νεάπολη.

  Οι άνθρωποι που μεταφέραμε ήταν οικογένειες εβραίων-ισραηλινών.

Σκοπός ήταν να φύγουν κρυφά τα γυναικόπαιδα.
  Πηγαίναμε εκεί στη μία μετά τα μεσάνυχτα και κατά τις τέσσερις-πέντε, πριν να ξημερώσει, φεύγαμε.
  Την όλη επιχείρηση χρηματοδοτούσαν οι Αμερικάνοι με πολλά λεφτά.

  Ο «Έσπερος» ήταν νοσοκομειακό και είχε πράτες (αιώρες) και μπορούσε να βάλει οκτακόσια άτομα. 
  Το καράβι είχαμε πάει να το πάρουμε μαζί με τον πλοίαρχο Αλεξίου, έναν λιμενικό πλοίαρχο και τον Νίκο τον Καβουνίδη. Έπρεπε να γίνουν όλα όπως έπρεπε για να μας δώσουν χαρτιά να ταξιδέψουμε.

  Τον "Έσπερο» τον αγόρασαν 4,5 εκατομμύρια δραχμές.
  Όταν το καράβι γύρισε στην Ελλάδα είχε καθαρό κέρδος 8 εκατομμύρια δραχμές. 
  Το καράβι ήταν πραγματικό-λαχείο.
  Οι Αμερικάνοι πλήρωναν εισιτήρια σε υπερπολυτελές υπερωκεάνιο. 

Οι συνθήκες δουλειάς κατά τη μετασκευή ήταν πολύ δύσκολες.
  Δουλεύαμε 22 ώρες την ημέρα.
  Πάνω στην κουβέρτα είχε τρία δάκτυλα χιόνι....."_ 

Σύντομα, η συνέχεια.

Και μια σημαντική φωτογραφία.
Ο *Κωνσταντίνος Φιλίππου(*στα δεξιά) και ο *Θεόφιλος Τσομπανίκος* (στα αριστερά).


Φιλίππου-Τσομπανίκος 2.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Και τώρα φίλοι μου έχουμε τη χαρά να σας παρουσιάσουμε κάτι πολύ σπουδαίο.
> 
> Ο *Θεόφιλος Τσομπανίκος,* μηχανικός για 25 ολόκληρα χρόνια στην εταιρεία των αδελφών *Καβουνίδη,* θυμάται τα πλοία, τις μετασκευές, τις δυσκολίες,  τις εμπειρίες, τους Καβουνίδηδες, τους συναδέλφους, τους συνεργάτες που είχε σε όλα αυτά τα εικοσιπέντε χρόνια.
> 
> Οφείλουμε ένα τεράστιο ευχαριστώ τόσο στον* Θεόφιλο Τσομπανίκο,*  όσο και στον καλό μας φίλο, τον ναυπηγό *Κωνσταντίνο Φιλίππου,* ο οποίος μας έφερε σε επαφή και κανόνισε τη συνάντηση.
> 
>  *Θεόφιλος Τσομπανίκος και Κωνσταντίνος Φιλίππου 
> - δύο θρύλοι της ναυτιλίας μας* 
> στο καφενείο του Ελευθερουδάκη.
> ...



Μπραβο Αντωνη για αυτα που κανεις.  Στα αγγλικα υπαρχει η εκφρασις "living history" και αυτο ακριβως λειπει στην δικη μας Ελληνικη Ακτοπλοια. Με συνεντευξεις σαν κι αυτη, παρουσιαζεις την ακτοπλοια οπως πραγματι ηταν!

N

----------


## polykas

*Aντώνη σε ευχαριστούμε πολύ για τις συγκλονιστικές μαρτυρίες που μας παρουσιάζεις.Περιμένουμε και την συνέχεια.*

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Περιμενοντας την συνεχεια απο τον φιλο Roi Baudoin ας δουμε το Ε/Γ Εσπερος σε μια διαφημιστικη καρτποσταλ της εταιρειας Καβουνιδη._
_Χαρισμενη στους Κυριους Θ.Τσομπανικο και Κ.Φιλιππου._ 

esperos01.jpg
_Kαρτποσταλ   Αρχειο despo_

----------


## gtogias

Μετά την εξαιρετική φωτό που ανέβασε ο φίλος T.S.S. APOLLON να δούμε το πλοίο στον Πειραιά το 1969 σε μια φωτογραφία του Peter Stafford:

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 64729

----------


## Leo

Έχω την εντύπωση ότι έχουμε ξεφύγει εντελώς. Αντώνη συγχαρητήρια και ευχαριστούμε για όλα όσα κάνεις εσύ και οι άλλοι αόρατοι της παρέας. Ανεπανάλυπτα ντοκουμέντα που σιγά σιγά ξετυλίγονται, δένουν το ένα με το άλλο και γίνονται μαγικά.

gtogias, αυτή η φωτογραφία μου φέρνει μνήμες...  Αυτή η πλώρη (ψιλοάγαρμπη) πάντα με φόφιζε όταν την έβλεπα από κοντά. Την θυμάμαι έντονα στον Πειραιά στον Αγιο Σπυρίδωνα, αλλά και αργότερα στη Σύρο. Έχω ξανα-αναφερθεί ότι αυτό το πλοίο, το Μιμίκα Λ, το Αιολίς έχουν όλα μερτικό ευθύνης που διάλεξα την θάλασσα... μετά ήρθαν Πάτμος και Ρόδος  και τα μέχρι σήμερα πλοία που ακόμη χαζεύω να περνούν στα νότια της Σύρου και που ακούω τον ήχο των μηχανών τους.... ευχαριστώ!

----------


## mastrokostas

Κάτι που πραγματικά είναι εντυπωσιακό είναι η γέφυρα! Συγκρίνετε την με τις σημερινές !Η μερα με την νυχτα !:shock:

----------


## Rocinante

Ο φιλος Roi Baudoin παλι κανει τη μεγαλη διαφορα.
Ο TSS APOLLON ξανα μας εκπλησει με το ανεξαντλητο υλικο του.
Ο gtogias για ακομα μια φορα μας κανει να κραταμε την ανασα μας.
Κυριοι πραγματικα απογειωσατε το θεμα του ιστορικου πλοιου. Ενα μεγαλο μπραβο και πολλα ευχαριστω.

----------


## polykas

*Yπέροχες οι φωτογραφίες των Γιώργηδων.Τους ευχαριστούμε θερμά.*

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Το *Εσπερος* ferry boat;
22 Οκτωβριου 1964   και  31 Δεκεμβριου 1964!


19641022 Esperos.jpg 19641231 Esperos.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

As mentioned before, *Esperos* was the German *Linz* and then the British troop transport *Empire Wansbeck*.

In http://www.langeleben.co.uk/draftproject/draft_002.htm we find teh following interesting text



> *INFORMATION ABOUT THE SHIPS USED ON THE HARWICH/HOOK ROUTE*
> *SS EMPIRE WANSBECK*
> 
> Built in 1943 it was originally named the “*Linz*” and was owned by North German Lloyd. It became a war prize in 1946 Completed her last Hook - Harwich crossing 26th Sep.1961 1962 sold to Kavounides Shipping, Piraeus, renamed *ESPEROS* and rebuilt as a passenger/car ferry. Used on the Venice - Rhodes service Later laid up near Perama until 1980 when she was towed to Gandia, Spain where she was scrapped. The “*Empire Wansbeck*” was the smallest of the three and in normal conditions was not a bad ship to travel on. Get a rough sea and it would bob about like a cork.


Those who traveled with *Esperos*, do you remember rolling like this?

Empire Wansbeck.jpg
Source: http://www.rafjever.org/stationpic494.htm

*Empire Wansbeck* as seen in Hoek van Holland in the middle 1950s

Empire Wansbeck  HVH.jpg
Source:http://www.arrse.co.uk/Forums/viewtopic/p=2703242.html

----------


## Roi Baudoin

_Θεόφιλος Τσομπανίκος
_
Ο *Θεόφιλος Τσομπανίκος,*  μηχανικός για 25 ολόκληρα χρόνια στην εταιρεία των αδελφών *Καβουνίδη, * θυμάται τα πλοία, τις μετασκευές, τις δυσκολίες,  τις εμπειρίες, τους Καβουνίδηδες, τους συναδέλφους, τους συνεργάτες  που είχε σε όλα αυτά τα εικοσιπέντε χρόνια.

Ο *Θεόφιλος Τσομπανίκος* κατάγεται από την *Νέα Αρτάκη* της  Χαλκίδας με γονείς πρόσφυγες από την *παλιά Αρτάκη* που ήταν στην *Κύζικο * της Προποντίδας.

Τον *Φεβρουάριο του 1962* ήταν έτοιμος για ένα ταξίδι που θα  κρατούσε συνολικά 20 ημέρες.
Μάλιστα θα πληρωνόταν για έναν μήνα, μιας και η διάρκεια της σύμβασης  δεν μπορούσε να είναι μικρότερη από έναν μήνα. 
Τελικά, έμεινε λίγο παραπάνω όπως θα δούμε στη συνέχεια. 
"Στον _«Έσπερο»_ έμεινα από το_ 1962_ μέχρι το _1969._
Το 1969 πήρα το δίπλωμα του πρώτου μηχανικού.
Από το _«Έσπερος»_ έφυγα το _1969_ και το καράβι, από τη στιγμή που έφυγα, ταξίδεψε ακόμα για ένα-δυο χρόνια.
Το _1984_ πήρα σύνταξη και συνέχισα για δυο ακόμα χρόνια στην εταιρεία μέχρι το _1986._ 

Το _«Έσπερος»_ το είχαν δέσει στην Κυνοσούρα και ήρθαν ισπανοί να το αγοράσουν ως παλιοσίδερα. Το αγόρασαν, το πήγαν στην Ισπανία και του έλειπε η προπέλα.
Κατά τη διάρκεια του παροπλισμού του πλοίου κάποιοι είχαν κατέβει στην Κυνοσούρα και του είχαν βγάλει την προπέλα. 
Το πλοίο είχε παραμείνει παροπλισμένο στην Κυνοσούρα για τρία ακόμα χρόνια.
Με φωνάζουν από την εταιρεία και με ρωτούν αν είχαμε βγάλει από το _«Έσπερος»_ την προπέλα. Εγώ τους διαβεβαίωσα ότι δεν την είχαμε βγάλει οπότε, προφανώς, κάποιοι επιτήδειοι την είχαν βγάλει την προπέλα. 
Εκείνη την εποχή ήταν πολλά πλοία δεμένα στην Κυνοσούρα (πολλά από αυτά ήταν liberties).

Όταν πήγα μέσα να το ελέγξω, μιας και το πλοίο ήταν στον _Germanischer Lloyds_ (Γερμaνικός Νηογνώμονας), συνάντησα τον Νίκο τον Σεφερτζή.
Κύτταξα κάποια πράγματα μέσα.
Αυτός είπε να βάλουμε ένα κομμάτι σίδερο, μιας και ήταν κοντά ο μπουλμές στην πρύμνη, ώστε να φαίνεται να γυρίζει η προπέλα.

Από την έρευνα που έκανα στο πλοίο διαπίστωσα ότι το πλοίο είχε μέσα 80 τόνους gas oil στις δεξαμενές και 12 τόνους λιπαντικά.
Πηγαίνω στον κύριο Βάσο και τον ρωτάω αν σκοπεύουν να πουλήσουν μαζί με το πλοίο και το πετρέλαιο μαζί.

Φέραμε, λοιπόν, το πλοίο στο Πέραμα και πήραμε το gas oil και τα λιπαντικά.  Πήραμε και μια αντλία μεταγγίσεως πετρελαίου και το βάλαμε στο _«Ωρίων»._


Η φωτογραφία του _"Έσπερου"_ στον Πειραιά προέρχεται από το αρχείο _Μεγαλοκονόμου._

Αφιερωμένο εξαιρετικά στον _Θεόφιλο Τσομπανίκο_, τον _Κωνσταντίνο Φιλίππο_υ και τον _espero._
 
 
Έσπερος.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Ευχαριστουμε για την σπουδαια προσωπικη μαρτυρια.

Επι τη ευκαιρια, πρεπει να παρατηρησω οτι η ανταλλαγη πληροφοριων στα θεματα πλοιων 1945−70 (και προπολεμικων) εχει σχεδον σταματησει. Γιατι; Συνηθως ελαμβανε 40−50 μηνυματα την εβδομαδα σ αυτα τα θεματα και τωρα εχουμε κατεβει στα δεκα...

----------


## Rocinante

Αντωνη σε ευχαριστουμε για ακομα μια φορα. Εισαι μοναδικος στο να βρισκεις τετοια κειμενα .
Nicholas η πτωση αυτη υπαρχει και στα αλλα θεματα της ενοτητας των ιστορικων. Πιστευω οτι ο βαθμος δυσκολιας αλειευσης πληροφοριων μεγαλωνει οσο περναει ο καιρος και πλεον απαιτειται ιδιεταιρη προσπαθεια-ψαξιμο

----------


## Ellinis

O Θεόφιλος Τσομπανίκος μας πρόσφερε απλόχερα τα βιώματα του από την ακτοπλοϊα του '60 και του '70. 
Εύγε στον Αντώνη που είχε την έμπνευση να καταγραφεί η συζήτηση αλλά για την επίπονη δουλειά της απομαγνητοφώνησης. 

Ο ΈΣΠΕΡΟΣ έμεινε παροπλισμένος στην Κυνοσούρα μέχρι το Μάρτιο του 1980 οπότε και ρυμουλκήθηκε στο Santander της Ισπανίας... χωρίς την προπέλα του.
Ας τον δούμε λοιπόν στην Κυνοσούρα, δεμένος δίπλα στο πρώην ΧΑΝΙΑ που επίσης είχε πάρει ο Καβουνίδης. Πιθανότατα λίγο καιρό πριν φύγει για το τελευταίο ταξίδι.

esperos2.jpg
Φωτογραφία του James L.Shaw, από το βιβλίο "The Last Blue Water Liners" του περίφημου William H.Miller.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Ε/Γ *Εσπερος*... 
esperos02.jpg

_Η Ατμοπλοια Καβουνιδου  αναγγελλει τα πρωτα δρομολογια του Εσπερος_

eleytheria.jpg
_Ελευθερια 16-6-1964_

----------


## Leo

Μοναδικό !!!! εκείνα τα χρόνια η Ιθάκη ήταν *σταθμός*..... Υπάρχουν άραγε φωτογραφίες του Έσπερου στην Ιθάκη?

----------


## nikosnasia

Πέρασε και από τα νερά του Ανατολικού Αιγαίου.
Pict00033.JPG

----------


## Leo

Δηλαδή και παλαιότερα υπήρχε σύνδεση Μυτιλήνης, Χίου (και Λήμνου - Ψαρών παρακλώ) με την Σύρον?  Επιδοτούμενα ήταν αυτά τα δρομολόγια? Παρόλα αυτά οι σημερινοί νησιώτες "  βαρυγκωμούν " με το δρομολόγιο του Νήσος Χίος. Το έχω γράψει κι άλλες φορές ότι τι θυμαμάι στην Σύρο και στο λιμάνι και να περνάει νότια για Δωδεκάνησα.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Δηλαδή και παλαιότερα υπήρχε σύνδεση Μυτιλήνης, Χίου (και Λήμνου - Ψαρών παρακλώ) με την Σύρον?  Επιδοτούμενα ήταν αυτά τα δρομολόγια? Παρόλα αυτά οι σημερινοί νησιώτες "  βαρυγκωμούν " με το δρομολόγιο του Νήσος Χίος. Το έχω γράψει κι άλλες φορές ότι τι θυμαμάι στην Σύρο και στο λιμάνι και να περνάει νότια για Δωδεκάνησα.



Και ακομη παλαιοτερα τετοια δρομολογια συνεδεναν ολη την Ελλαδα. Διαβαστε εδω




> *ΝΑΥΚΡΑΤΟΥΣΣΑ* πρωην *ΧΑΛΚΙΣ* και αργοτερα *ΨΑΡΡΑ*  (1878−1939)
> (683 τοννοι, μηκος 66,3 μετρων, 14 κομβοι)
> 
> Ιστορικο πλοιο της Ελληνικης ακτοπλοιας που με το ονομα *Ναυκρατουσσα*  θυμιζε στους παππουδες μας ημερες πατριωτικης εξαρσεως! Αδελφο πλοιο του *Ζεφυρου/Σπετσων* http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=64629  το  πλοιο αυτο ηταν πασιγνωστο στην Μεγαλη Βρεττανια σαν *Azalea* και ειχε δρομολογηθει στην γραμμη Γλασκωβης Δουβλινου (και αλλων Ιρλανδικων λιμενων). Ηλθε στην Ελλαδα το 1919 και αγορασθηκε απο την Πανευβοικη Ατμοπλοια με το ονομα *Χαλκις*. Το εβαλαν στην γραμμη Χαλκιδος, Βολου, Σποραδων. Το 1923 αγορασθηκε απο τον Γιαννουλατο, ονομαστηκε *Ναυκρατουσσα* και μπηκε σε ολες τις μεγαλες γραμμες... Σαν παραδειγμα, τον Ιουνιο 1927 μεσα σε μια εβδομαδα ταξιδευε στην Κερκυρα, την Κρητη και στην Χιο και Μυτιληνη. Επισης δεν μπορω να μην αναφερω ενα απιθανο δρομολογιο του τον Οκτωβριο 1930 για Συρο, Χιο, Καρδαμυλα, Βολισσο, Ψαρρα, Πλωμαρι, Μηθυμνα, Σιγρι, Αγιο Ευστρατιο, Μουδρο, Κοντια (Λημνου), Σαμοθρακη, Αλεξανδρουπολη και Καβαλα. Δεν ειναι παραξενο λοιπον οτι το πλοιο περασε στην Ατμοπλοια της Ελλαδος το 1933 και ονομαστηκε *Ψαρρα*. Απεσυρθη το 1939 σε ηλικια 61 ετων...
> http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=62067


http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthr...t=76677&page=4


Και



> Αξιζει τον κοπο να προσεξετε το απιθανο ταξιδι αυτου του *Θασος* που παρουσιαζω παρα κατω.... Απο Πειραια για Συρο, Καρκιναγρι, Αγιο Κηρυκο, Φουρνους (!), Μαραθοκαμπο, Πυθαγορειο, Βαθυ Σαμου, Καρλοβασι, Χιο, Καρδαμυλα, Βολισσο, Ψαρα, Γερα, Πλωμαρι, Μυτιληνη, Μηθυμνα, Πετρα, Σιγρι, Αγιο Ευστρατιο, Μουδρο, Μυρινα, Σαμοθρακη, Αλεξανδρουπολη, Πορτο Λαγο, Καβαλα, λιμανια της Χαλκιδικης (ποσα, ποια, ποιος ξερει:wink: και Θεσσαλονικη!  (6/6/1934)
> 
> 
> 
> _________________________
> 
> 
> *ΘΑΣΟΣ*  πρωην *ΒΑΣΙΛΕΥΣ ΚΩΝΣΤΑΝΤΙΝΟΣ, ΛΕΡΟΣ, ΠΑΡΟΣ, ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ ΤΟΓΙΑΣ* (1882−1937)
> (471 τοννοι, μηκος 53,5 μετρων, 13,5 κομβοι)
> ...


http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showpos...0&postcount=27

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

_Ε_*σπερος, Πολικος, Αικατερινη* και ο θρυλικος *Φιλιππος* στις 31 Ιουλιου 1964

19640731 Esperos.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Ε/Γ Εσπερος...στο λιμανι του Πειραια το 1969_ 
_Esperos  Peter Stafford 1969.jpg_ 
_Φωτογραφια Peter Stafford_

----------


## Henry Casciaro

> _Ε/Γ Εσπερος...στο λιμανι του Πειραια το 1969_ _Φωτογραφια Peter Stafford_


Fantastic picture George.......many thanks!

Henry :Smile:

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

I noticed that all pictures taken by Peter Stafford are instantly identifiable. It has to do with the light I guess. Beautiful picture of a ship I remember from my childhood.

----------


## despo

Φοβερή φωτογραφία απο τον φίλο Απόλλων - Να εισαι καλά.

----------


## Ellinis

O ΈΣΠΕΡΟΣ στην Ακτή Τζελέπη στα πρώτα του χρόνια στην Ελλάδα. 
Η συνύπαρξη με το ΙΩΝΙΑ δείχνει οτι η φωτογραφία έχει τραβηχτεί το 1963-64.


Από το φακό του Κ. Μεγαλοοικονόμου, και αφιερωμένη στο φίλτατο _esperos_!

esperos.jpg

----------


## esperos

Eυχαριστώ,  αυτή  την στιγμή  ασχολούμαι  με  τα  βρεχάμενα  του! :Wink:

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Το *Εσπερος* εκανε πολλες κρουαζιερες για ... τον Λιβανο.  Το θυμαμαι στην δεκαετια του 1960 να το διαφημιζουν σαν πλοιο που πηγαινε στα ... Ιεροσολυμα. Εδω στις 21 Μαρτιου 1965

19650321 Esperos.jpg

----------


## τοξοτης

*EMPIRE WANSBECK* (ΕΣΠΕΡΟΣ)
http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...nsbeck-01.html

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Esperos.jpgIούλιος 1979 Κυνόσουρα κ ο EΣΠΕΡΟΣ,από τα ασχημόπαπα της ακτοπλοϊας,μετράει μήνες μέχρι την φλόγα του διαλυτή.
Στα παιδικά μου χρόνια στην Χίο τον θυμάμαι περισσότερο όταν έκανε την άγονη.
Αφιερωμένο στον συνονόματο του πλοίου.

----------


## esperos

Σε  ευχαριστώ  ΒΙΚΤΩΡ,  μήπως  θυμάσαι  πότε  εγκατέλειψε  την  ενεργό  δράση;

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Σε ευχαριστώ ΒΙΚΤΩΡ, μήπως θυμάσαι πότε εγκατέλειψε την ενεργό δράση;


 Δεν θυμάμαι αλλά νομίζω ότι με τα γεγονότα στην Κύπρο το '74 δεν ήταν πλέον ενεργό.
Ίσως με τα δρομολόγια από εφημερίδες που ανεβάζουν κάποιοι φίλοι να βγαίνει συμπέρασμα.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Δεν θυμάμαι αλλά νομίζω ότι με τα γεγονότα στην Κύπρο το '74 δεν ήταν πλέον ενεργό.
> Ίσως με τα δρομολόγια από εφημερίδες που ανεβάζουν κάποιοι φίλοι να βγαίνει συμπέρασμα.


Τα τελευταια αποκομματα που εχω ειναι απο το 1972. Ειμαι βεβαιος οτι δεν ταξιδευε το 1975 πια.

16/7/1972
19720716 Esperos.jpg


21/7/1972 Ελευθερη Θρακη
19720721 Esperos El Thraki.jpg

20/9/1972
19720920 Esperos.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Ριχνοντας  μια ματια  στην "ψηφιακη βιβλιοθηκη εφημεριδων" ειδα οτι  το "Εσπερος" ηταν  στην υπηρεσια της Ακτοπλοιας  και το 1973,  οπως   μαρτυρουν  οι   καταχωρησεις   που υπαρχουν σχετικα με το πλοιο στα ψηφοποιημενα φυλλα της       εφημεριδας "Μακεδονια"   

 Εδω στο φυλλο της 8-9- 1973  σελις 8 κατω αριστερα  βλεπουμε   την σχετικη καταχωρηση  των ακτοπλοικων δρομολογιων    του Δ/Π Εσπερος 
_
http://efimeris.nlg.gr/ns/pdfwin_ftr.asp?c=124&pageid=70707&id=-1&s=0&STEMTYPE=0&STEM_WORD_PHONETIC_IDS=ARhARvARsA  RhARtARrARv&CropPDF=0
_ 
Εθνικη Βιβλιοθηκη της Ελλαδος  (ψηφιακη βιβλιοθηκη εφημεριδων και περιοδικων)
 

_

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Σκηνες με το πλοιο *Εσπερος* απο το κινηματογρφικο εργο της Κλακ Φιλμς του 1963 _Αγαπησα και Πονεσα_. Παιζουν ο Νικος Ξανθοπουλος, ο Κωστας Κακαβας, η Αντζελα Ζηλια, η Γεωργια Βασιλειαδου, ο Βασιλης Αυλωνιτης, η Μαλαινα Ανουσακη και ο Χριστοφορος Νεζερ.  Η μουσικη του Αποστολου Καρδαρα θα θυμισει παρα πολλα παλια και γνωστα λαικα προ ...πεντηκονταετιας!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M-eWuqfg7B4
Esperos.jpgEsperos2.jpg

Στο εργο υπαρχουν πολλες σκηνες με αγνωστα σε μενα πλοια (περιπου απο το 27¨00 και μετα).

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Σκηνες με το πλοιο *Εσπερος* απο το κινηματογρφικο εργο της Κλακ Φιλμς του 1963 _Αγαπησα και Πονεσα_. Παιζουν ο Νικος Ξανθοπουλος, ο Κωστας Κακαβας, η Αντζελα Ζηλια, η Γεωργια Βασιλειαδου, ο Βασιλης Αυλωνιτης, η Μαλαινα Ανουσακη και ο Χριστοφορος Νεζερ. Η μουσικη του Αποστολου Καρδαρα θα θυμισει παρα πολλα παλια και γνωστα λαικα προ ...πεντηκονταετιας!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M-eWuqfg7B4
> Esperos.jpgEsperos2.jpg
> 
> Στο εργο υπαρχουν πολλες σκηνες με αγνωστα σε μενα πλοια (περιπου απο το 27¨00 και μετα).


Στην 1η αριστερά είναι ο ΚΕΝΤΑΥΡΟΣ με την χαρακτηριστική πρύμη αμερικάνικου συνοδού υδροπλάνων του Β' Π.Π.

----------


## Henry Casciaro

Unusual photo of Esperos at Gibraltar. It must have been taken early in 1962 when she had just been bought by Kavounides during her delivery voyage,as she would never venture this far into the western Med once she arrived in Greece. Interesting to see how her superstructure and overall profile changed after her conversion for ferry service.

Henry.

scan0001.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

ESPEROS στην βενετια ,απο το navi e armatori και τον χρηστη commis

espero.jpg

ειδικη αφιερωση στον ομωνυμο χρηστη!

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> ESPEROS στην βενετια 
> 
> espero.jpg


 Eίναι πριν να σηκώσουν το φουγάρο με την χαρακτηριστική κούρμπα.Αυτά τα βαπόρια ΕΣΠΕΡΟΣ,ΦΙΛΙΠΠΟΣ κλπ που αρχικά έκαναν Ιταλία,λίγο μετά εμείς οι Αιγαιοπελαγίτες τα γνωρίσαμε στις σκάντζες κ στην άγονη.

----------


## Ellinis

Άλλη μια πόζα του ΈΣΠΕΡΟΣ από το βιβλίο The World's Passenger Ships του 1967

Esperos WPS.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Μια όμορφη φωτογραφία με το ΈΣΠΕΡΟΣ δεμένο στην Τήνο με - χαρακτηριστικό για το νησί - δυνατό βοριά

esperos at tinos.jpg
πηγή

----------


## Ellinis

Δυο όμορφες πόζες του ΈΣΠΕΡΟΣ, 50 χρόνια πριν.

Esperos.jpg esperos 1969 ebay.jpg
πηγή

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Esperos.jpg 
> πηγή


 Αυτά τα παράθυρα με την κούρμπα επάνω ήταν σαν του ΚΕΝΤΑΥΡΟΣ.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

> Αυτά τα παράθυρα με την κούρμπα επάνω ήταν σαν του ΚΕΝΤΑΥΡΟΣ.


 Συμφωνώ και εγώ. Μάλλον σήμα κατατεθέν της σχολής "Περάματος" στις μετασκευές δεκαετίας 60.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Συμφωνώ και εγώ. Μάλλον σήμα κατατεθέν της σχολής "Περάματος" στις μετασκευές δεκαετίας 60.


Μάλλον της σχολής "Καβουνίδη" θα έλεγα.Κάπου το έχω ξαναπεί,εκείνο το πλωριό σαλόνι του ΚΕΝΤΑΥΡΟΣ πήγε όπως ήταν στο VALENTINO .

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

> Μάλλον της σχολής "Καβουνίδη" θα έλεγα.Κάπου το έχω ξαναπεί,εκείνο το πλωριό σαλόνι του ΚΕΝΤΑΥΡΟΣ πήγε όπως ήταν στο VALENTINO .


 Συμφωνώ. ¶λλα που μου έρχονται στο μυαλό με παρόμοια σχεδίαση είναι τα παράθυρα των σαλονιών που έβλεπαν στις ανοικτές περατζάδες των Φαιστός Μίνως, Σοφία, κλπ.

----------


## Ellinis

Μια φωτογραφία από τους πάγκους στο Θησείο με τον κόσμο στο μπαλκόνι του ΈΣΠΕΡΟΣ όπως μαρτυρούν τα τρία μικρά παράθυρα της γέφυρας.

esperos bridge.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Μια φωτογραφία από τους πάγκους στο Θησείο με τον κόσμο στο μπαλκόνι του ΈΣΠΕΡΟΣ όπως μαρτυρούν τα τρία μικρά παράθυρα της γέφυρας.
> 
> esperos bridge.jpg


Κ τα παράθυρα του σαλονιού αλά ΚΕΝΤΑΥΡΟΣ.

----------


## Ellinis

Ένα βίντεο μας χαρίζει όμορφες εικόνες από μια άφιξη του ΈΣΠΕΡΟΣ στον Πειραιά το 1971:
https://www.britishpathe.com/video/V.../query/piraeus

esperos1.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Ένα βίντεο μας χαρίζει όμορφες εικόνες από μια άφιξη του ΈΣΠΕΡΟΣ στον Πειραιά το 1971:
> https://www.britishpathe.com/video/V.../query/piraeus
> 
> 
> 
> esperos1.jpg


Mε το ΚΑΛΥΜΝΟΣ δεμένο στον Αγ.Σπυρίδωνα.Επειδή ο ΕΣΠΕΡΟΣ έχει δέσει στο μικρό τελωνείο, οι κρατούμενοι της επταετίας προέρχονται από τα Δωδ/νησα μάλλον από την Λέρο όπου είχε εκτοπισμένους.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Το ΕΣΠΕΡΟΣ παροπλισμενο, φωτογραφια στο ShipSpotting   φωτογραφημενο την 1  Σεπτεμβριου του  1979 απο τον   Wolfgang Fricke_
3183330 (1).jpg

ShipSpotting.com
© Wolfgang FrickeWolfgang Fricke

----------


## Ellinis

Μια φωτογραφία του πλοίου ως LINZ όταν τελούσε υπό ολοκλήρωση στη Δανία

180552.jpg
πηγή

----------

